# [SOLVED][wine]mała księgowość RP - czcionki.

## szolek

Mam taki nietypowy problem z czcionkami pod wine w tym jednym programie. Okno główne wyświetla się poprawnie. Natomiast wszystkie okna otwierane w tym programie zawierają inną czcionkę. Z mojej oceny jest to chyba Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, która nie zawiera wszystkich polskich znaczków. Problemem są te polskie znaczki a raczej ich brak. 

Używam gnome oraz mam wkompilowane z połowę zależności kde. Nie przypominam sobie żebym gdzieś używał tej czcionki.

Ktoś jakiś pomysł?

W konsoli przy wyjściu zawsze zwracana jest taka linia:

```
fixme:font:WineEngRemoveFontResourceEx :stub
```

Last edited by szolek on Tue Dec 05, 2006 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

A masz zainstalowane Microsoft Core Fonts ? Być może to ten problem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

Moje pierwsze myśli też padły na to ale mam zainstalowane:

```
[I] media-fonts/corefonts

     Available versions:  1-r2

     Installed versions:  1-r2(17:30:19 2006-06-23)(X)

     Homepage:            http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Microsoft's TrueType core fonts

```

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

Tzn. pisząc the Microsoft Core Fonts miałem na myśli fonty z  C:\WINDOWS\Fonts. Niektórzy wrzucają je do katalogu z fontami w Wine   :Very Happy:  a paczkę można chyba pobrać z http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/linux-msttcorefonts.php choć nie wiem czy wykorzystanie ich w ten sposób jest legalne. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

Poprosiłem kumpla o fonty z windy skopiowałem do katalogu wine i coś się ruszyło. Czcionka się zmieniła ale na taką co ma same kwadraciki.  :Laughing:   Przynajmniej wiem w czym rzecz. Niestety zrobiłem sobie troszku bałaganu w tym katalogu z czcionkami wine. Ale do przeżycia.

Spróbowałem również usunąć wszystkie czcionki i tu w porównaniu do stanu początkowego zmieniła się czcionka która była wyświetlana poprawnie.

Dlatego mam mały plan działania.

1. Znaleźć która czcionka odpowiada za poprawnie wyświetlane napisy. -> sserifer.fon

2. Znaleźć która z brakujących czcionek odpowiada za kwadraty.

3. ln -s dobra_czcionka brakująca_czcionka.

Z legalnością chyba będzie sprawa oczywista.

edit:

Ostatecznie rozwiązanie przyjąłem takie:

```
#!/bin/bash

ls -1 /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/ > /tmp/corefonts

while read;

do

        ln -sfn /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/$REPLY /usr/share/wine/fonts/$REPLY

done < /tmp/corefonts

rm /tmp/corefonts
```

Co i jak chyba jasne.

----------

## pancurski

jaką masz wersje wine, i z jakimi flagami?

----------

## szolek

```
app-emulation/wine-0.9.26  USE="X alsa cups dbus esd gif jpeg ncurses opengl xml -arts -debug -glut -hal -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -oss -scanner"
```

----------

